# freebsd-update: Lots of patches from amd 64 7.2-RELEASE-p1 to -p2



## Sfynx (Jul 16, 2009)

I noticed that on my amd64 systems almost all of /bin, /sbin, /lib, /usr/bin, etc had changed from 7.2-RELEASE-p1 to 7.2-RELEASE-p2. On my i386 only some network drivers, libc and rescue files were updated.

Is this normal? Before installing the update I made a copy of the files, and it looks like only one or a few bytes of each file has been changed. For example


```
cmp -l /bin/dd /data/t/system/bin/dd
```

reveals that byte 1585 of /bin/dd changed from octal value 364 to 361. Lots of files have it this way. The systems worked fine after the update, but I'm not sure why on all my amd64 this happens and not on my i386 systems.

Is this because of the libc update being performed differently on amd64 and a lot of dependencies had to change? (if so, how would that affect binaries built from ports?)


----------

